# Wanted: RB-trigger kit



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking for a trigger kit. 

Already have a ROSS-damper so I was thinking of buying a 50ignite och a Platinum racing one but shipping from Australia might take a while right now. 

Does anyone have a kit like from them or something simular that will fit with the ROSS-damper?

Running a RB30/26 in a R32 GTR


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Something like this?


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9424T7HVKV/


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes! Just like that!


----------

